

Cyber-Physical Systems - brudgers
http://cyberphysicalsystems.org/

======
jpfr
Norbert Wiener released "Cybernetics: Or Control and Communication in the
Animal and the Machine" in 1948. 65 years later, people are still debating the
issue and constantly come up with fancy new terms for the subject (i.e. titles
for grant proposals).

What I take away from this group is that deterministic communication is
required for deterministic system behavior. Well, everybody knew that.

The only thing that surprised me in the field since a long time is that
reasoning about continuous and discrete systems is essentially the same [1].

[1]
[http://symbolaris.net/pub/freedL.pdf](http://symbolaris.net/pub/freedL.pdf)

------
rbc
I've seen this terminology before:

Bayne, Jay S. Cyberspatial Mechanics, IEEE Transactions on Systems, Man, and
Cybernetics-part b: Cybernetics, Vol. 38, No. 3, June 2008. IEEE.

There's the beginning of an implementation that's part of what I called the
Viable System Agent, written in Smalltalk:

[http://ss3.gemstone.com/ss/VSA.html](http://ss3.gemstone.com/ss/VSA.html)

Look at the RBC-VSA-CPS category if you are interested.

